# Make installworld fails on 7.2-STABLE



## kungfujesus (Jul 13, 2009)

I have constantly resynced with csup only to find that the buildworld exits fine, but installworld gives me this stupid and annoying error when it tries to install man:


```
cd /usr/share/man/en.ISO8859-1; ln -sf ../man* .
ln: ./man1: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man1aout: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man2: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man3: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man4: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man5: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man6: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man7: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man8: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man9: Operation not permitted
```

Can anyone tell me why it's having linking issues inside man and how to get around this?  I can only find old threads about this on mailing lists concerning freebsd 4.4.  Please help .


----------



## kungfujesus (Jul 15, 2009)

*sigh*, I figured it out, although I'm not sure why it was doing it to begin with.  Basically it couldn't symlink all the man directories inside the ISO866whatever directory because there were hard linked files there to begin with.  Who knows why.  Anyway, problem fixed.


----------

